# Water polisher !!!



## Barry gibb (Oct 23, 2013)

So i thought i would show you my way of makeing a water polisher, mines runs constanly how ever these simple to make polishers can be used duren and after a water change or a clean out, this handy wee polisher on the end of a powerful maxijet will quickly clear all the gunk up before you turn your externals back on,keeping them from clogging and leaching back into your aquaruim, and for the price of a power head you have a water polisher. 

What you need!
1. Drinks bottle
2. Maxi jet
3. Bio media and filter wool
4 drill&4mm drill bit

Now to start with clean your bottle, remove label before cleaning, once the glue heats up it tuff to remove. 










Get your drill and go around the base of the bottle as many times as possible, then do the same around the sides 1inch up from the bottom of the bottle.

Once your holes are drilled cut the base of the bottle,
Flip it over and push back into the base of the bottle, thats it you have made it simple!



















Now hears where you will need to think what the purpose of this polisher is to you, if you plan like my self to keep it running 24/7 then your next step is to add some bio rings/ceramic/bio balls your choice, now take your cage of the intake of your maxi jet and put it in the bottle cap end before adding your bio-rings/balls saves you picking them back up when you add a couple of hand fulls into your bottle, add your wool and cap the bottle of with the pre drilled base, 



















After 48hours










push the polisher onto the maxi jet then off you go.










If your planning to use this as a precleaner before your externals come on then you will need to add a further guard to stop your wool getting into your powerhead, for this a netpot from your plants turn up inthe bottle stops the wool from entering the power head, add your wool and away you go,

Hope this help!!!
Happy polished water
Barry


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Barry, I can dig it. I might need to try this one as it would pick up more particles than my current water polisher.Not to mention I have a couple maxi jets around here some where.Thanks for the DIY .


----------



## Barry gibb (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad this is some use to you , this was made to collect greenhair algae spors and all the partical you forever see in your aquarium, the ones on the net are useless as they have no end caps so the fish could enter they panic and try to swim down getting trap by the wool and powerfull sucktion, and once your water level drops the pump cant pull water in. simple add holes to the side. next was to move away from the clear bottles, nice to look at but a molly gsve birth one day and her fry were all sucked in to the clear bottle, my rams seen this as a sushi converbelt, wee lost two rams who went in to the bottle two feast on the fry, so i changed to silver bottle with the end cap, realy simple but affective, am keeping a eye out for a black drinks bottle so it blends in, once the tsnks fully planted you wont see a thing. 









Simple thing make a big diferance


----------

